# FEMEN has staged a nude protest against the Euro 2012 championship in front of Warsaw's National Stadium 8.6.2012 x13



## beachkini (9 Juni 2012)

The controversial Ukrainian feminist movement FEMEN has staged a nude protest against the Euro 2012 championship in front of Warsaw's National Stadium 8.6.2012 x13 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(13 Dateien, 6.916.997 Bytes = 6,597 MiB)


----------



## perusic (10 Juni 2012)

das nenn ich mut ! vielen dank


----------



## Mandalorianer (10 Juni 2012)

was gääääht zu geil lol9


----------



## Bargo (10 Juni 2012)

... aber hübsch sind sie schon ...


----------



## T84 (11 Juni 2012)

Da ist Man doch gerne Ordnungshüter


----------



## Knuff (12 Juni 2012)

Haben die Aktionen eigentlich auch eine Aussage oder wollen die einfach nur nackt in die Kameras springen?


----------



## beachkini (12 Juni 2012)

Knuff schrieb:


> Haben die Aktionen eigentlich auch eine Aussage oder wollen die einfach nur nackt in die Kameras springen?



Ernst gemeinte Frage? Ist doch durch die Berichte rund um die EM dauernd in den Medien. Einfach mal bei spiegel.de oder wikipedia nach "femen" suchen  Der Spiegelartikel "FRAUENRECHTE - Zwei gute Argumente" ist z.B. recht gut.


----------



## Q (12 Juni 2012)

> Zwei gute Argumente


   

 :thx: für die engagierten Mädels!


----------

